# Freely Assignable MIDI Button Controller



## Cookie Thumper (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi,

I am looking for a MIDI controller which has freely assignable buttons to use with Cubase remote (to trigger Logical Editor presets e.g.). At the moment I am using a Korg NanoPad2 for this purpose but I don't really like the haptics of it (sometimes it misses to trigger when I do not hit it hard enough). So some device with more usual buttons (like a computer keyboard) would be suitable. But I have a hard time finding such a device. Do you have any recommendations?

Cheers!


----------



## charlieclouser (Mar 16, 2021)

- 16x arcade style buttons:









Midi Fighter 3D


Designed for expressive control over Traktor, Ableton, or any program you wish. Pro buttons for pro performances.




store.djtechtools.com





- 64x arcade style buttons:









Midi Fighter 64


Each 64 is custom built with the fastest, most responsive buttons in the world for finger drummers that demand the best.




store.djtechtools.com





- Wicked USB customizable keyboards, which are not strictly speaking, MIDI controllers but rather send key combinations:






P.I. Engineering X-keys® Programmable Keypads, Sticks, & Keyboards "The No Slogan Company"


X-keys® Programmable Keypads, Sticks, & Keyboards




xkeys.com





- I use a Keith McMillen K-Board as a key switch controller, and it's great. They also make footswitches etc.:









Products | Keith McMillen Instruments


Keith McMillen Instruments Products




www.keithmcmillen.com


----------



## Cookie Thumper (Mar 17, 2021)

Those x-Keys look interesting indeed! Does not have to be MIDI. Also a better price point. Does anyone know if its possible to simply change the command a normal numpad is sending out? Would be really affordable then.


----------



## Cookie Thumper (Mar 17, 2021)

I did some further research and sumbled upon https://www.ebay.de/itm/Gateron-Red-Switch-Keypad-48-Programmtaste-8-Makrotaste-USB-Mechanische-Tastatur/283559920506?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20170511121231%26meid%3Def025e4763a94dcea4816145be0ff1ed%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D15%26mehot%3Dnone%26sd%3D283559920506%26itm%3D283559920506%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A44c5fa36-8754-11eb-9607-8ea2d4823d23%7Cparentrq%3A4197956e1780a64d66b13711ffe4f36c%7Ciid%3A1 (THIS) programmable keyboard. To me it seems very convenient to not use the remote function but the shortcuts directly. Thanks again for pointing this out to me. I think I will be taking this route.


----------



## cmillar (Mar 18, 2021)

The Akai 'MIDI Mix' works nicely. Have had one for several years, and you can save templates for various setups that load quickly. 

ie: different libraries can have their own set of buttons. Just assign the various controllers to whatever you want. 

Always works.




https://www.guitarcenter.com/Akai-Professional/MIDImix-Control-Surface-1437504461722.gc?cntry=us&source=4WWRWXGP&gclid=CjwKCAjw9MuCBhBUEiwAbDZ-7oiCK3uGDLkUBpQjVLy8g5nnr_jQ1YOi1larm5uYIgG7E4i_YlITZxoCfDoQAvD_BwE


----------



## Pietro (Mar 18, 2021)

How about a Stream Deck XL?

- Piotr


----------



## Gary Williamson (Mar 18, 2021)

If money is a concern I just started using Touch Portal on my Iphone, so far I have 3 pages of key commands for S1 set up. there is a free version but only always 2 pages, or you can spend the whopping $12.99 for unlimited pages.


----------



## Cookie Thumper (Mar 18, 2021)

I already am using a quiet extensive Lemur session for the purpose of testing everything out. But I whenever I like some configuration and find myself using it frequently, I like to transfer it to some kind of physical controller because I prefer the haptics of those and also one can use those without looking at the device which is not possible with the iPad.

My goal is to speed up the process of composing for virtual orchestra to a minimum. Right now I think the Gateron 48 is a quiet nice solution for this purpose. Still, thank you all for commenting!


----------



## Pier (Mar 18, 2021)

AKAI APC Mini

More buttons that you will ever need 














APC mini


Discover APC Mini for compact Ableton Live control with a dedicated tactile interface for your Ableton sessions on stage or in the music studio.




www.akaipro.com





Or maybe one of those Novation Launchpads.

I owned the Launchpad X for some time. Great device. The Novation software allows you to create custom configs with ease.











Launchpad X | Novation







novationmusic.com


----------



## charlieclouser (Mar 18, 2021)

Cookie Thumper said:


> Those x-Keys look interesting indeed! Does not have to be MIDI. Also a better price point. Does anyone know if its possible to simply change the command a normal numpad is sending out? Would be really affordable then.


The X-Keys are insanely configurable, and one cool aspect is that you can get key "joiners" to make a double-wide or double-tall key by joining two adjacent keys, and on some models the key caps are little windows that pop off so you can print icons or legends on the supplied perforated card stock and drop them into the key caps.

Kind of old-school compared to a touch screen, but those mechanical key switches are built to last for decades of hammering. 

I know that the mighty Harry Gregson-Williams has one of the X-Keys "stick" style units across the top of his computer keyboard just above the function keys.


----------

